# calling the 1940's



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

got some old phones from a friend recently, got one half way cleaned up and working this afternoon, love that real ringer!


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Where's the antenna? Where do you type in text messages? Where's the display for surfing the web??


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Looks just like my cell phone.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Forgery said:


> Where's the antenna? Where do you type in text messages? Where's the display for surfing the web??


Exactly!


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Looks just like my cell phone.


You use carpenter bags as a belt pouch for that thing?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't like letting people use my phone for free so I have one of these. When my kids visit they want me to give them a dime to call for a pizza. Moochers.


----------

